# First Floundering Trip This Year



## lucky charm (Nov 15, 2010)

This was our first trip this year (03/25/2011). We gigged 6 and missed three that spooked on us. We are going back out tonight to see what we can find :thumbup: All were between 15 and 18 inches.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Good Luck
Keep us posted.
bamafan611


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Big Lagoon has paid off again. Nice batch of fish.:whistling:


----------

